# Умеренный остеохондроз и спондилоартроз ПО позвоночника с начальными комбинированными стенозами



## Akull (24 Май 2016)

добрый день вчера сделал мрт нижнего отдела позвоночника, дали письменное заключение без устного объяснения., может есть здесь люди кто прояснит мне ситуацию

Поясничный лордоз выпрямлен.
Умеренные дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения L4-5-S1 мп-дисков со снижением высоты, гидрофильности и наличием их мелких диффузных протрузий до 2,5 мм саггитально с формальными компонентами и начальными стенозами корешковых каналов с обеих сторон ,усугубленными начальными дегенеративными деформациями фасеток межпозвоночных суставов, больше слева. остальные мп- диски без протрузий и грыжевых выпячиваний. Тело позвонков без очаговых и деструктивных изменений.
Невральные структуры не изменены. Сагитальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне тел позвонков 15,5 мм. Крестцовоподвздошные сочленения без восполительных и деструктивных изменений.При мрт миелографии нарушения ликвородинамики невральных структур поясничного отделане выявлено .

Заключение: умеренный остеохондроз и спондилоартроз поясничного отдела позвоночника с начальными комбинированными стенозами корешковых каналов  L4-5-S1 уровней с обеиз сторон за счет мелких дифузных протрузий мп дисков с формальными компанентами до 2,5 мм и начальных дегегнеративных деформаций фасеток межпозвоночных суставов выраженно белее слева.

Объясните пожалуйста более доступным языком что у меня со спиной. и что дальше делать как лечить мою беду. Зарание спасибо


----------



## La murr (24 Май 2016)

*Akull*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Akull (24 Май 2016)

ну я хотел узнать у специалистов исходя из написанного , то что мне написали в заключении мрт.
более доступным языком. серьезно что у меня


----------



## La murr (24 Май 2016)

*Akull*, Андрей, опишите, пожалуйста, что именно Вас беспокоит.


----------



## Akull (24 Май 2016)

болит поясница

а вы доктор или врач ?


----------



## La murr (24 Май 2016)

Akull написал(а):


> а вы доктор или врач ?


Я тоже пациентка форума, Андрей.
Пытаюсь скоординировать Вас в размещении необходимой для докторов-консультантов информации.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2016)

Это значит, что Вы выросли, и пора иногда болеть спине, скорее слева.

И у меня вопрос. У меня на фото машины есть сколы, сможете доступным языком что у меня с машиной и что дальше делать? Покраску по месту, детали или все машины?


----------



## Akull (24 Май 2016)

так может фото скинуть

снимки.rar


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2016)

Akull написал(а):


> так может фото скинуть



Правильно. А если еще и рассказать что и как произошло, то совсем хорошо.


----------



## Akull (25 Май 2016)

да не знаю работаю много поднимаю тяжести.
вы лучше скажите что у меня из заключения мрт и по снимкам.
доступным языком


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2016)

Знаете почему все старики становятся ниже ростом см на 10, к 70 годам?


----------



## Akull (25 Май 2016)

нет незнаю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2016)

Это к ним приходит старость.
Причем начинается она в 14 лет!
Вам лет-то,  сколько?

 А если еще и рассказать что и как произошло, то совсем хорошо.


----------



## Akull (25 Май 2016)

я же написал что работаю много физически вот поэтому спина и стала меня беспокоить
вы если можете скажите что у меня с поясницей серьезно что или нет ?
мне 28 лет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2016)

28 лет. Тяжелая физическая работа. болит иногда, после работы (я правильно определил Ваши жалобы вместо Вас?). Снимки и жалобы по возрасту. Износ % на 30.


----------



## Akull (25 Май 2016)

ну там грыжи нету никакой,? операций никаких не надо делать?
когда ложусь на деревянный пол болит сразу же с левой стороны. ну и после работы болит когда подниму тяжести киллограм по 40 на плечо.
что делать в такой ситуации по вашему мнению. профилактика или какое лечение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2016)

Неправильно прочитали.
Там есть грыжи, только маленькие и пока не лопнули!
Что делать?
Как лечить?
Как профилактировать?
Есть такая тема на форуме.
Нашли?


----------



## Akull (25 Май 2016)

нет не нашел

а что бы вы посаветовали в моем случае?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2016)

Найти тему 
Попросить админа помочь найти.
Разобраться с проблемой. 
Вести ЗОЖ.
Умереть в 102 года.


----------



## Akull (25 Май 2016)

спасибо


----------



## Akull (25 Май 2016)

хоть я так и не услышал что у меня по результатам мрт. вы не смогли прояснить ситуацию. одно что я понял что у меня есть грыжи и они еще не лопнули


----------



## La murr (25 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что делать?
> Как лечить?
> Как профилактировать?
> Есть такая тема на форуме.


*Akull*, рекомендованная доктором Ступиным тема - План организации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине


----------



## Akull (25 Май 2016)

что лечить если я незнаю ,что мне написали в заключении мрт снимки тоже сбросил. Однако не от одного специлиста я так и не услышал ответ.
А вам *La murr*, спасибо за то что хоть как то пытаетесь помочь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2016)

А что Вы хотите услышать?
Про то, что это как у других, сказали, про то, что это начало старости, сказали, про то, что это грыжи, сказали.
Наверное хотите услышать, что это остеохондроз.
Да, это одна их форм остеохондроза - возрастных изменений.

Придумал!
Вот это посмотрите и не сердитесь за каламбур, это для трактористов!
В смысле для людей с техническим, а не биологическим образованием!
http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stat...-11/davajte-razberemsja-v-konstrukcii-vashego


----------



## Akull (25 Май 2016)

спасибо доктор за помощь, просто заплатил деньги не малые , а простого пояснения так и не получил , получил письменное заключение в котором только спец разберется.

мне бы просто хотелось знать это очень серьезно или беспокоиться не стоит сильно и какие меры предпринимать для лечения


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2016)

Для лечения чего, старости?
А для предупреждения боли, так целую тему Вам привели.
Вы прочтите ее и составьте себе программу и нам покажите, а мы поправим, если что не так.

Про позвоночник-то прочитали? Разобрались?


----------



## La murr (26 Май 2016)

*Akull*, почитайте ещё рекомендации по правильному поведению (упражнения ЛФК, полезные советы об организации рабочего места, как правильно поднимать тяжести и т.п.) - http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------



## Akull (31 Май 2016)

добрый вечер ., хочу спросить можно можно ли мне заниматься атлетикой , а именно мой комплекс упражнений ежедневный три раза по 10 подтягиваний, три раза по 30 отжиманий, три раза по 15 поднятий штанги 25 кг веса в положении стоя , и три раза по 15 поднятий на каждой руке гири 16 кг. скажите все перечисленное я могу делать каждый день.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Май 2016)

Тему не читали!
Программу не составили и нам не показали.
Ладно. Пусть болит.

Заниматься атлетикой можно.
Данная программа развития мышц верхнего пояса конечностей,  при правильном применении, едва ли может вызвать обострение боли в спине.


----------



## Akull (1 Июн 2016)

но по снимкам если есть грыжы можно ли это делать нагрузка при поднимании гири и штанги ложиться на позвоночник. а по поводу программы читал я . но вы как специалист сами может подскажете на что, мне лучше уделить внимание.


----------



## igor777 (1 Июн 2016)

*Akull*, исключите осевую нагрузку. Стабилизируйте свое состояние, и можно будет заниматься со своим весом


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2016)

Akull написал(а):


> но по снимкам если есть грыжы можно ли это делать нагрузка при поднимании гири и штанги ложиться на позвоночник. а по поводу программы читал я . но вы как специалист сами может подскажете на что, мне лучше уделить внимание.


Телеграфный стиль, где оплачивается каждое слово, и то обязывало применение точек и запятых (тчк и зпт).
Почему Вы считаете, что это должны делать за Вас, другие.
Кстати, и темы читать, и план составлять.
Так может и заниматься Вам не надо, мы и гимнастику сделаем.

Вас волнует не здоровье, а красота!
А это к косметологу и к инструктору по фитнесу.

А я пока пойду сделаю за Вас ЛФК.


----------



## Akull (1 Июн 2016)

доктор меня волнует мое здоровье., но вы как спец лучше знаете, какие упражнения делать, либо вообще их не делать , знаете самолечение к ни к чему хорошему не приведет.если вы не хотите помочь, так просто так и скажите., если не делать физические упрожнения, то мышцы атрофируются, это то не есть хорошо. 
а вашу программу я читал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июн 2016)

Если читали, то расскажите что собираетесь делать.
Читают все, а составить программу для себя не хотят, и боюсь не могут уже, без команды.
Так Вас интересуют гири или здоровье?


----------



## Akull (2 Июн 2016)

меня интересует здоровье ,иначе не платил бы я деньги за исследование , и не спрашивал бы у вас, как, что делать , в вашей программе я читал как сидеть, на чем спать, как стоять и.тд, и.тп есть комплекс упражнений при острой боли , профилактические , также упражнения после операции по удалению грыжи, но как я могу что то делать если не знаю что канкретно у меня с позвоночником, (я понял то, что позвоночник изношен на 30%,есть маленькие грыжи , на примере с бмв я понял что двигаться можно но осторожно.) один человек мне написал что у меня остеохондроз даже снимки не смотрел. кому верить ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июн 2016)

Не дочитали про бмв.
Остеохондроз это возрастные изменения которые есть у всех, лет так с 14.
Кости ещё растут, а диски уже "усыхают"!
Поэтому он у Вас есть по определению, а не по болезни.
Условно можно определить три формы остеохондроза. Мышечную, суставную и грыжевую и все три формы приходят ко всем.
В зависимости от того как сильно и как часто Вы нагружаете свой позвоночник какая -то из форм становиться основной. Причём они могут перетекать одна из другой. Например подняли тяжесть в юности - грыжу выдавили. Залечили или прооперировали, грыжа (грыжевая форма-радикулопатии) уменьшилась и основной формой стала суставная (суставная - Спондилоартроз), поскольку после разрушения подушки двигателя, даже в бмв- двигатель "садится" на раму, то есть суставы верхнего позвонка отпускаются на суставы нижнего.
У Вас пока протрузии- предгрыжи ( они могут быть и послегрыжевыми, но у Вас пока пред...), и главная задача замедлить их "высыхание" и предупредить формирование больших грыж.
Хорошо тренированный позвоночник, которым хозяин пользуется правильно, тоже болит, но реже и не так сильно.
Про правильное пользование Вы прочитали и видимо разобрались.
Остаётся обсудить, как сделать тело тренированным.
Тренировать же надо (имхо) две позиции, стереотип движений и мышцы, обеспечивающиеся этот стереотип.
Стереотип тренируется лфк, а мышцы тренировками.
Возможно совмещение, тут нужен инструктор на каждое движение.
Попытался это сделать Бубновский, убрал из зала все тренажёры которые не нужны и которыми можно легко навредить, но поставил инструкторов без медобразования, но как вариант, если он рядом с Вами или возьмёте видео из интернета- можете применять.
У меня на сайте также есть упражнения для общефизического развития и можно выполнять их, в том числе и с отягощением. Но стандартно все тренировочные упражнения мои пациенты учат с инструктором, прямо на тренажерах.
На сайте доктора Чайки, есть хорошие упражнения в тренировочном режиме.
На сайте доктора Гусейнова, упражнения тренировочные, отягощение, для шейного отдела.
Дакота Рудковский даёт переходные мобилизационно-тренировочные упражнения из восточной практики, обратите внимание, что восточная медицина практически не использует статические тренажёры-работа с собственным весом и небольшими отягощениями.
Большой личный опыт у Александра 79. Он не врач, но практика иногда выше теории.

Выбираете. Составляйте свой комплекс. Помните, что до перехода на тренажёры Вам нужно отработать стереотип и здесь ничто не заменит лфк.
Пока разбираетесь начните с острого периода, затем подострого, по недельке, как только поймёте что легко выполняете период ремиссии - можно переходить к тренировочному режиму.


----------



## Akull (2 Июн 2016)

спасибо доктор будем подбирать упражнения для моего позвоночника.

так, а лекарства  кроме обезболивающих, никакие не нужно принимать, или это уже не восстановить?


----------

